# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  attaching timber frame to slab

## Max

Hello I am trying to find out what I can use to fasten a 100 by 50 stud wall bottom plate to a slab. Also I have the slab only about an inch above the existing paving the level of which I can not alter, the slab has plastic underneath and I have sealed the edge and top of the slab 100mm wide but am still concerned about water despite having extra soakwells for drainage. If I overhang sarking and cladding by an inch will it be enough any ideas would be appreciated

----------


## Bedford

Welcome to the forum, 
You can fix the bottom plate of the wall with Ramset nails or Dyna bolts, usually at about 900mm spacings. 
There are some flashings available that would work, you might have to have one custom folded to suit. 
Page 19 of this attachment will give you an idea of what's possible.

----------


## ringtail

Is it habitable ? Are you getting it certified / inspected ? If so, your in trouble with your slab height.

----------


## Hoppy

Normally we like to see the finished floor level 150mm above the external paving, but if you only have 100mm then so be it. I agree with Bedford (above) placing a metal Z flashing under the bottom plate would be advisable, bed it in a silicone sealant to prevent water getting between the slab and the flashing, I would also run a bead of silicone at the flashing/ timber plate external junction before you install the external linings. I have an issue using the dynabolts because if your within 60mm of the edge of the slab the dynbolts have a reduced holding capacity and your more than likely going to blow out the edge of the concrete when you tension up the bolt. Try the new ankascrews by ramset they can be used within 35mm of the edge of the slab. You will need to overlap your cladding past the bottom edge of the bottom plate to create a drip groove, 10mm should be sufficient. Try and maintain at least 75mm clearance from the external paving and the bottom edge of your wall and claddings. This 75mm can act as your termite inspection zone. You should then be OK with your Council or Certifier. Enjoy.

----------


## ringtail

Hoppy, his slab height is only 25 mm above the pavers - no chance of that passing. I'd be using chemset for the bottom plate. Most guys up here just cast threaded rod into the slab as its been poured, much easier.

----------


## stevoh741

I agree with ringtail- dyna bolts likely to blow out side of slab. Chemset or threaded rod in slab way to go.

----------


## Bloss

> I agree with ringtail- dyna bolts likely to blow out side of slab. Chemset or threaded rod in slab way to go.

  Properly used Ankascrews would be fine. The Raptr screws work well too: raptr screws 100mm trade pack of 50 incl drive bit - Scrooz online fasteners and tools although closer spacings are needed.

----------


## stevoh741

> Properly used Ankascrews would be fine.

  oops forgot. I agree!

----------

